# Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!



## RabeHardware (4. August 2017)

*Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir eine Festplatte (HDD) gekauft (gebraucht). Eine WD10EZEX von WD-Blue. Ich habe sie ans Netzteil geschlossen. Dann hat man sie Anlaufen hören und fühlen können. Noch schnell ein SATA-Kabel an Festplatte und ans Mainboard. 
Windows Explorer geöffnet --> Festplatte nicht sichtbar. Geräte-Manager geöffnet und die Festplatte steht als unbekannt da. Gut dann öffne ich die Computerverwaltung-->Datenspeicher-->Datenträgerverwaltung. Meine SSD wird angezeigt, aber die HDD nicht. Diskpart geöffnet: Befehl: List Disk --> SSD wird nur angezeigt und nicht die HDD. PC runtergefahren, ENTF-Taste gehämmert --> MSI-Bios --> Datenträger wird nicht erkannt. Das Kabel kann ich ausschließen, da ich es mit einem neuen und einem alten SATA-Kabel getestet habe. Mein Mainboard (MSI 970 Gaming) unterstützt mit 6x SATA III auch die Kabel. Jetzt brauche ich Hilfe.

Ich bin mit Nerven und meinem Latein am Ende  

Habt ihr Ideen, Hilfe oder Lösungsvorschläge. Hattet ihr ein ähnliches Problem. Ich sitze hier schon 3 Stunden und bin am Verzweifeln.

Danke im Vorneherein


RabeHardware


----------



## DaveManCB (4. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Hast du mal den Rechner ausgeschalten und erst angemacht wenn die Festplatte schon läuft?


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Eventuell mal die Platte per USB->SATA anschließen und unter Linux mit gparted schauen. 

Kann aber durchaus sein, das die Platte defekt ist.

Daten müssen ja wohl keine kopiert werden.


Anmerkung: Thema war im falschen Bereich -> zu den Datenträgern verschoben.


----------



## bschicht86 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Ich würd auch mal neustarten und im BIOS nachschauen.


----------



## RabeHardware (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*



DaveManCB schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Rechner ausgeschalten und erst angemacht wenn die Festplatte schon läuft?



Wenn ich den PC herunterfahre, dann läuft die HDD doch nicht weiter?


----------



## niklasschaefer (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*



RabeHardware schrieb:


> Wenn ich den PC herunterfahre, dann läuft die HDD doch nicht weiter?


Warum soll sie das auch?

Bei den Meisten Mainboards ist es so da der Controller kein Hot-Plug unterstützt. Das diese erst durch einen Neustart/Bios Initialisierung in Windows erkannt werden. Also völlog normales Verhalten


----------



## RabeHardware (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Warum soll sie das auch?
> 
> Bei den Meisten Mainboards ist es so da der Controller kein Hot-Plug unterstützt. Das diese erst durch einen Neustart/Bios Initialisierung in Windows erkannt werden. Also völlog normales Verhalten



Also ist die Festplatte funktionstüchtig? Aber warum wird Sie trotz laufender Spule und korrekten Anschlüssen nicht erkannt?


----------



## niklasschaefer (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Hast du denn Computer bereits neugestartet? Wird sie im Bios erkannt?


----------



## RabeHardware (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Hast du denn Computer bereits neugestartet? Wird sie im Bios erkannt?



Ja ich habe ihn resetet und im Bios wird die Platte zum 5.-Mal nicht erkannt. Jedoch läuft die Festplatte am Strom für ca. 1,5 Minuten ganz normal (von den Geräuschen und Vibrationen her). Dann geht Sie aus. Wenn man dann das Kabel zieht und wieder ansteckt dann geht das Spiel mit den 1,5 Minuten von vorne los.


----------



## niklasschaefer (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*



RabeHardware schrieb:


> Ja ich habe ihn resetet und im Bios wird die Platte zum 5.-Mal nicht erkannt. Jedoch läuft die Festplatte am Strom für ca. 1,5 Minuten ganz normal (von den Geräuschen und Vibrationen her). Dann geht Sie aus. Wenn man dann das Kabel zieht und wieder ansteckt dann geht das Spiel mit den 1,5 Minuten von vorne los.



Das hast du aber nicht geschrieben.  Wenn sie im BIOS nicht erkannt wird hast du ein Problem und es liegt villeicht ein Controller-Fehler der Festplatte vor. An einem anderen Computer getestet?


----------



## RabeHardware (5. August 2017)

niklasschaefer schrieb:


> An einem anderen Computer getestet?



Nein noch nicht. Jedoch besitze ich keinen Desktop-PC sonst. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor.



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nicht geschrieben.  Wenn sie im BIOS nicht erkannt wird hast du ein Problem und es liegt villeicht ein Controller-Fehler der Festplatte vor. An einem anderen Computer getestet?



Ich habe leider keinen anderen PC. Wie kann ich jetzt vorgehen?

LG


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Welches Mainboard hast du denn?
Wenn die Platte im Bios nicht erscheint taucht sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung auch nicht auf.
Mal andere Sata ports probiert?Nicht das welche deaktiviert sind im Bios.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Wie schon gesagt kann die HDD selbst defekt sein.

Ansonsten extern per Adapter versuchen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Laufen kann die natürlich noch,heisst aber nix.
Müsste man zwiingend mal testen mit Crystaldiskinfo oder Linux usw.
Die HDD muss im Bios schon erkannt werden.Tut sie das nicht steht sie auch nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Deswegen über USB anschließen. Das geht auch im Betrieb.


----------



## RabeHardware (17. September 2017)

*AW: Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, läuft aber!*

Danke für all die bemühten Antworten. Die Festplatte it kaputt und das Geld ist wieder bei mir. Jetzt ist eine neue HDD angekommen.

MfG

RabeHardware


----------

